# Batteries



## rdw1205 (Jan 24, 2011)

My husband is looking for opinions and advice:  Is it worth the money to purchase the Optima Marine batteries?


----------



## akjimny (Jan 26, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Hi Rhea and welcome to the RVUSA forum.  Just my opinion but I wouldn't go that far.  Personally I use two 6 volt golf cart batteries wired in series to give me 12 volt output.  

What you install will depend upon a number of factors - 

-  How much will you be dry camping (not hooked up to shore power?
-  Do you have a generator?
-  Are you going to have a large 12 volt electrical draw (like my Boss Lady's 12 volt oxygen machine)?
-  How much money do you want to spend?

Marine batteries versus RV batteries versus golf cart batteries.  It's your choice.  Good luck with it and post back to let us know how you do.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 26, 2011)

Re: Batteries

I use two 12 volt Marine batteries.  With that said, when the time comes, I will switch to the two 6 volt golf cart batteries, why, because I plan on doing more drying camping.  I agree with what Jim is saying.  I am happy with the Interstate brand or Les Schwab brand.  If you take care of them you will get a good 5 years of service.  To me it is not really the brand it is how well you take care of them.

Just get what you are comfortable with.  Shop around, price can really vary. Not sure if you are getting your answer, if not, lets us know and we will try again.  Just read Jim's list again before you make your decision

Welcome and lets us know what you do.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Re: Batteries

I have 2 -6 volts from NAPA  working great so for. I was in bind in Rapid City SD  and had to have 2 new batteries and Napa was the only place I could get them, that is why I bought from them from NAPA. Otherwise I would have bought the RV work horse batteries, I think that is what they are called.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 26, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Gee Hollis, you were in SD and couldn't drive another 800 miles to visit me???    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 26, 2011)

Re: Batteries

2 interstate workhorse or workholic 6 volts work fine for me.


----------



## LEN (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Optima Marine batteries blue top are still saying start batteries so they are really not true deep cycle for RV's. There are several brands that are AGM(and that is what I am guessing you hubbie wants) that are very much worth the $$$. Do a search on AGM's for RV's and you will have lots of reading material to compare price and # of amp hours to get the most for your $$$.
Here are a couple links.

http://www.lifelinebatteries.com/

http://www.ebatteriestogo.com/Trojan_RV_Batteries.htm

Heer is a good read on batteries and AGM

http://www.rversonline.org/04LOWBatteries.html

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Now Steve I did not know you at the time, but if we get back out that way we will stop by, that a promise. I am looking at Utah for this year outing, but that all depends on the gas prices. I did see that Utah has the cheapest gas of all the states.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Hollis let's go out to Steves and hook up in his yard and then when gas prices go sky high we will have to stay and bum off him :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Good point, when you want to go. he got plenty of $$$ so he can add us to his table  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

but would have to be back before his snow start falling, or he would have us out shoveling out of his drive way


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Naw he would not want us old folks out in the weather :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

We have a big table. :approve:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries





> H2H1 - 1/27/2011 10:33 AM but would have to be back before his snow start falling, or he would have us out shoveling out of his drive way



Shovel???? I have the John Deere and a Snow Blower.:approve: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

yes I know, but would let 2 old men drive it. no you would have us out there wit big ols shovels :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

No, I would sit back and make a you-tube video of two Southerners pushing snow.   :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

NOW that will have a lot of hits


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Hollis, notice he said he had a big table but no mention of food on that table :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

I'll give my friend Sarah Palin a call and have her send me some of that great Alaskan meet.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: Batteries

Rhea, we kind of got off your post topic but at least we kept the post current and on top.  We are bad to do this but hope you found some of our answers helpful.


----------

